# Please VI me!



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

There should be a pic in my albums, but here's another.

IMG_3285 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I want to know what I VI as.  Both images are sort of candid. Basically I just want to be 100% decided on my type already. XD


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmmmm... Reminds me of this sketch which is an LSE.










I was going to say LSE, especially considering the eyes which have roundish sides like yours, as opposed to sharp. However, I notice you have in your signature EIE. The funny thing is that another internet member I am aware of fluctuates between EIE and LSE which is sort of odd considering that Beta and Deltas have different attitudes often to the point of conflict.

Here's an EIE sketch:









If you like the concept of EIE, I'd say you would qualify. Your photo has you at an angle so that can be a bit misleading...


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

LSE would be absolutely hilarious, if only because it's probably the only type I've NEVER considered for myself.

I like the concept, sure, but I'm not totally convinced. Can't wait to see more suggestions.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

from your images i think you are probably a passionfruit flavored muffin


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

aestrivex said:


> from your images i think you are probably a passionfruit flavored muffin


Well, that's unique at least.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

Bump! Serious suggestions only please. What about ESE?


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

ningyo said:


> Bump! Serious suggestions only please.


okay, here is a serious suggestion: read this.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

aestrivex said:


> okay, here is a serious suggestion: read this.


Are you going to get butthurt and chew me out like you did to @myjazz if I don't want to read your wiki? I'm looking on other people's VI assessments on my type. Thanks, but go plug your writing elsewhere.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

ningyo said:


> Bump! Serious suggestions only please. What about ESE?


the pictures are too fuzzy and dark and it makes vi difficult


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

ningyo said:


> Are you going to get butthurt and chew me out like you did to @_myjazz_ if I don't want to read your wiki? I'm looking on other people's VI assessments on my type. Thanks, but go plug your writing elsewhere.


No, I don't really care if you read my wiki or not. But, I think my suggestion was helpful, useful, and on-topic, and I do consider your response rather pusillanimous.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

aestrivex said:


> No, I don't really care if you read my wiki or not. But, I think my suggestion was helpful, useful, and on-topic, and I do consider your response rather pusillanimous.


I think if you had paid more attention to the thread itself you'd realize that ningyo does not put faith in VI as a type assessment method but does this thread perhaps more as a form of experiment. You linking her to your wiki where you write that VI is bullshit is akin to the enneagram forum where someone asks about tritype and another enters the thread and starts writing how tritype is bullshit. 


It's not as productive as you think it is. She is clearly skeptical to VI so I don't see why you felt the need to link to an article you wrote about being skeptical to VI either when the thread is clearly made with different purposes in mind. My point is, if you don't like the theory, fine, you don't have to, but if someone else is wililng to explore the theory you have no right to write in their thread how the theory is bullshit since it's counter-productive to the very purpose of the thread itself which is to discuss the expansion and application of theory, not why it's useless and has no practical purpose.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

ningyo said:


> Serious suggestions only please. What about ESE?


Serious suggestions need serious data for them.  Your photo gave me impression of SF type, excepting ISFJ. If you'd make a 10 min video-interview (like this) with a tale about yourself - there would be much more data for typing.


----------



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

I would peg you as an intuitive mind at least. It seems you are more wrapped up in your own mind than anything else. You are having Ni moments maybe.  As an ENFj you seem to be very wisened because you are preparing your mind for others. You also seem to be a very typical INFp and also INTj. You are very much alike to myself and I'm INTj.

If there is one intuitive you don't seem to be it is ENTj. I don't know, you could probably be a very strong ENTj if you would be one, because you are holding yourself back more than they are in their usual timeness.

In general about V.I., I don't think it has as much to do with analyzing facial structure than people do. It's much more useful if you pay attention to a person as a whole and look at the impression she or he is giving.


----------

